# Looking for a 12 or 13 foot set of cat tubes



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Would love a set of 12 or 13 foot cat tubes or a full set up...
let me know what you've got!
thanks!
-Thomas
Fruita, CO


----------



## GrizDave (Nov 20, 2020)

T.O.Mac said:


> Would love a set of 12 or 13 foot cat tubes or a full set up...
> let me know what you've got!
> thanks!
> -Thomas
> Fruita, CO


----------



## GrizDave (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a set of Outcast 12 footers that have been in the water twice.

I am willing to part with them if they meet your needs


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

GrizDave said:


> I have a set of Outcast 12 footers that have been in the water twice.
> 
> I am willing to part with them if they meet your needs


yeah...shoot me an email at thomas DOT mccause AT gmail DOT com and let's talk!


----------

